# Spirit of Cuba Churchill Habano Cigar Review - Not impressed



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Started comming undone almost immediately. Very low on smoke output. Easy to draw though. Seems like more flavor us in the wrapper than the filler....

Read the full review here: Spirit of Cuba Churchill Habano Cigar Review - Not impressed


----------

